
Brain may not need body movements to learn virtual spaces - dnetesn
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2019-09-brain-body-movements-virtual-spaces.html
======
NoodleIncident
Haven't people have been learning to navigate virtual environments since the
original Doom? I was hoping this would be related to AI learning the _concept_
of 3D space without having a body to move.

------
sunstone
"You are in a series of twisty passages that all look the same."

------
cududa
This doesn’t seem shocking? People can map virtual environments seated with
controllers just fine. Further, people paralyzed from the waste down manage to
map environments just fine without walking

